# Edit: Mark Morton was teasing. Joins Gibson's stable of thrash artists that used to play Jacksons.



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 10, 2022)

New Gibson lawsuit?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 10, 2022)

Ah. Gibson and Mesa Boogie! Probably a sig LPC. Hopefully with the Riverbed finish.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 10, 2022)

He's still playing his sig Jackson on tour as we speak. I would think that we would've seen him playing some Gibsons here and there at this point if he's jumping ship to them soon. I dunno, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## MFB (Aug 10, 2022)

Riffer said:


> He's still playing his sig Jackson on tour as we speak. I would think that we would've seen him playing some Gibsons here and there at this point if he's jumping ship to them soon. I dunno, maybe I'm wrong.



Yeah, not quite sure why he'd jump when I've never not seem him playing his Jackson signature. When other dude's have contracts where they can play what they want, you definitely see that, but his seems to be a genuine "we made this product that I love and continue to use it," deal.

If Jackson loses him then that'll be a huge blow to the roster


----------



## dmlinger (Aug 10, 2022)

Always been a big fan of his writing and playing. He's been with Jackson for over a decade and has the popular signature. Interested to see how this plays out with Gibson and what the deal looks like. Would be a strange troll if that's what the tweet was.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 10, 2022)

If I see another fucking Les Paul signature I'm going to go postal. Fuck.


----------



## budda (Aug 10, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> If I see another fucking Les Paul signature I'm going to go postal. Fuck.


But… they’re all a signature.


----------



## MFB (Aug 10, 2022)

budda said:


> But… they’re all a signature.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 10, 2022)

budda said:


> But… they’re all a signature.


I just mean with Adam Jones, Matt Heafy, Jerry Cantrell, now Mark Morton showing an LPC logo, I'm just buuuuurned out of seeing sig LP's. 

I fucking LOVE Les pauls, and I just want to see some new damn signatures come out. Give new players some cool shapes and styles. I'm also having multiple conversations in this post, really, but man I'm just bored of LP sigs.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 10, 2022)

He does frequently show off playing blues covers with his red (I think) les paul custom. And I read that he recorded and wrote one of the LOG albums on a Les Paul before he got a Jackson Sweetone.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Aug 10, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> He does frequently show off playing blues covers with his red (I think) les paul custom. And I read that he recorded and wrote one of the LOG albums on a Les Paul before he got a Jackson Sweetone.



Yeah, he’s had an old Goldtop for years. It’s all over the Sacrament DVD.


----------



## dmlinger (Aug 10, 2022)

I used to hate on LPs like the rest of us. But once I got the itch to own one, it was game over. I'm already looking at R9 and R0 bursts like our boy, @budda

Don't get me wrong, the 25.5" super teles I build and super strats I own are still my favorite. But god damn does a LP bring a different kind of magic and mojo. 

On the topic of of everyone seemingly issuing LP sigs at the moment - @CanserDYI you aren't wrong. I do hope they conjure up something new and fresh for this Morton sig other than a set of Dimarzio Dominions and custom finish. 

If I were to spec a sig LP, it would come with all of the typical LP appointments with the exception of:
- A volute. Give me a Norlin era Volute!
-Also give me the big Norlin era headstock with the sharper corners. 
- Locking tuners 
- Jumbo stainless fretwire
- Push/pull for coil splitting the humbuckers
- Slim/medium neck profile 
- I'm not too picky on the aesthetics, but would probably base it around a black Standard with a nice Murphy Lab aged look. Black with a forearm rub and lacquer checking. 

I think I just described an ESP Eclipse


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 10, 2022)

Well, I did buy an LP Tribute 10 years ago as a trial run and I can't deal with the right forearm constantly being on the guitar's edge. Too bad because I like the neck and it sounds good, but that body style has been a no-no for me since, I find it pretty uncomfortable. About the Dominion, it's not even for sale anymore at Thomann, there's one model on order only and it's 1400€ MII with nothing special warranting it. Usually you get novelty hardware at those prices, not a TOM. (Locking tuners + evertune, say)


----------



## budda (Aug 10, 2022)

Fun fact: of the 4 reissues I have had, the only one I actually sought out was the lpc. The rest have been happenstance.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 10, 2022)

Mark Morton's guitars are pretty much specced like Gibsons, so the transition to a MM sig to a LP wouldn't be impossible. 

Speaking of Les Paul


----------



## MFB (Aug 10, 2022)

Man, has he done a goldtop Dominion? That shit would be fucking gorgeous.


----------



## jl-austin (Aug 10, 2022)

It would be funny if Gib$on copied his Jackson shape, then Jackson (Fender) turned around and sued Gib$on.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 10, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mark Morton's guitars are pretty much specced like Gibsons, so the transition to a MM sig to a LP wouldn't be impossible.
> 
> Speaking of Les Paul



Why does the horn look so weird on the bottom pic is it just the angle?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 10, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Why does the horn look so weird on the bottom pic is it just the angle?


Probs the angle. Looks more normal here ...also yeah, didn't realize he owned this many LPs. Mark turning into a Gibson guy isn't out of the question if this is the case.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Aug 10, 2022)

Mark's tweet from a few days ago is worth a chuckle: 



> Last night while opening for Judas Priest, I suddenly couldnt remember if the intro to Redneck is the whole riff or just the 1st half cycled. Walked up Art & asked him. He just looked at me terrified. So while Randy introduced the song, I had my tech play it for me on his phone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 10, 2022)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Mark's tweet from a few days ago is worth a chuckle:


Thats why I said all this could be a troll, because Mark's twitter can be a trip.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 11, 2022)

Man’s sig is a mahogany neck and body, TOM bridge, 24.75” neck w/22 frets, slab of wood with a three per side headstock. I know it from memory because my first thought has always been “dude had Jackson make him a LP”. 

Him owning actual Les Paul’s is t surprising in the least. So I’m guessing he’s got some sort of LP. Bonus points if it’s a flipped body RD instead, for something wild and unexpected.


----------



## pahulkster (Aug 11, 2022)

It was a long time ago but I'm pretty sure he told me he recorded New American Gospel with a Les Paul. He would post on their original forum in like 2000. I asked him a bunch of questions about their gear and riffs and he answered them all. From what I remember he said you could really hear the difference between Will's BIch and his LP if you panned the record. At that time he always played his Jackson RR live though.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Aug 11, 2022)

Maybe a firebird type Gibson sig would be cool for him


----------



## Manurack (Aug 11, 2022)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Mark's tweet from a few days ago is worth a chuckle:



That is HILARIOUS! Mark Morton is my guitar idol and easily one of my favorite guitarists since Lamb of God is my all time favorite band.

Lamb of God changed the metal world when they released As The Palaces Burn, Ashes of the Wake, Sacrament and Wrath!

I have a huge painting of Mark Morton made by a local painter between my Ibanez RG 3EX1 and my Epi Les Paul Goldtop.



Edit: Hell, Mark Morton is the reason I even bought a Goldtop in the first place, I had seen him record the Making of Sacrament. Then one popped up on the Yellowknife, NWT classifieds and I just HAD to have it!


----------



## Estilo (Aug 11, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> Man’s sig is a mahogany neck and body, TOM bridge, 24.75” neck w/22 frets, slab of wood with a three per side headstock. I know it from memory because my first thought has always been “dude had Jackson make him a LP”.
> 
> Him owning actual Les Paul’s is t surprising in the least. So I’m guessing he’s got some sort of LP. Bonus points if it’s a flipped body RD instead, for something wild and unexpected.


This. I get confused when the interwebs refer to it as a super tele. Like huh?


----------



## MFB (Aug 11, 2022)

Estilo said:


> This. I get confused when the interwebs refer to it as a super tele. Like huh?



Are people calling Dominions a super Tele? Must only be because they've never seen the basis of design which was the Skate/Surfcasters, so nothing else comes to mind.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Aug 11, 2022)

MFB said:


> Are people calling Dominions a super Tele? Must only be because they've never seen the basis of design which was the Skate/Surfcasters, so nothing else comes to mind.



I thought I remember Mark saying something about an old Jackson model he based it off of. I can’t say I associate the Dominion with anything related to a Tele, that’s an odd one.


----------



## MFB (Aug 11, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I thought I remember Mark saying something about an old Jackson model he based it off of. I can’t say I associate the Dominion with anything related to a Tele, that’s an odd one.



It is, I'm not versed enough in the Jackson/Charvel Caster series to know which it's closer to (either the aforemention Surf or Skate type), but that's why I'm also confused if anyone out there is saying it's close; like, nothing about a Dominion screams "tele" to me, besides maybe the upper bass side horn not being cut like a traditional Strat/Superstrat.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 11, 2022)

If he jumps ship to Gibson, it will be a good thing. I don't care if plays a Les Paul, an SG, or a Firebird. Just as long as he stops playing that Jackson shaped like a booger.


----------



## MFB (Aug 11, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> If he jumps ship to Gibson, it will be a good thing. I don't care if plays a Les Paul, an SG, or a Firebird. Just as long as he stops playing that Jackson shaped like a booger.


----------



## Netherhound (Aug 11, 2022)

budda said:


> But… they’re all a signature.


Reminds me of this



Sent him back to the Ram Ranch.


----------



## dmlinger (Aug 11, 2022)

MFB said:


> Are people calling Dominions a super Tele? Must only be because they've never seen the basis of design which was the Skate/Surfcasters, so nothing else comes to mind.


Right, and the surf/scates were based off the Jazzmaster body shape.

Those old 90s Charvel surfcasters were 99% perfect...except they had lipstick pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 11, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I thought I remember Mark saying something about an old Jackson model he based it off of. I can’t say I associate the Dominion with anything related to a Tele, that’s an odd one.


Its like he took the Surfcaster and left it in a hot car, and threw in all the specs of a Les Paul.


----------



## st2012 (Aug 11, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thats why I said all this could be a troll, because Mark's twitter can be a trip.


I admit I've never had a Twitter account but this kind of makes me want to create one.


----------



## kidmendel (Aug 13, 2022)

I went to the Jackson site after reading this thread and his Dominion models do not appear on the site any more?


----------



## Joomis (Aug 13, 2022)

Something is definitely happening. If you click on the guitars under the artist roster page, it brings up a message saying info no longer available.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 13, 2022)

Just tried google search for them as well and you either get a 500 Internal Error or Page Not Found when you click the links


----------



## STRHelvete (Aug 14, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> If he jumps ship to Gibson, it will be a good thing. I don't care if plays a Les Paul, an SG, or a Firebird. Just as long as he stops playing that Jackson shaped like a booger.


Yeah a LP looks a lot better than the Dittocaster he's playing now


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2022)

I'd be interested in a LP with the riverbed finish. I already have the blackwater Les Paul so it's pretty close


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2022)

Jake said:


> I'd be interested in a LP with the riverbed finish. I already have the blackwater Les Paul so it's pretty close


Ngl I always dug that. The Vivian Campbell sig they did that looks very similar looks cool too




Transparent black/charcoal is underrated af.


----------



## Jake (Aug 14, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Transparent black/charcoal is underrated af.


Agreed 100%. I've always loved charcoal Tremontis as well. Would love one of those one day too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2022)

Jake said:


> Agreed 100%. I've always loved charcoal Tremontis as well. Would love one of those one day too.


I had a charcoal SE Tremonti Custom I regret getting rid of.  Was a '17 one they did when they did the whole SE line revamp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 14, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Right, and the surf/scates were based off the Jazzmaster body shape.
> 
> Those old 90s Charvel surfcasters were 99% perfect...except they had lipstick pickups.


the robb caggiano skatecaster has humbuckers.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 15, 2022)

Didn't Joe Perry have a LP Sig in black/grey/trans/burst too? That's a killer color.

EDIT: Yup.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 15, 2022)

I would imagine Gibson's take on Dominion Riverbed to be a green-ish Cobraburst. Has to be quilt maple.


----------



## uni777 (Aug 15, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I had a charcoal SE Tremonti Custom I regret getting rid of.  Was a '17 one they did when they did the whole SE line revamp.


Great guitars indeed. I have a 2017 one also, and it holds up pretty well to my gibsons. I compared it to a US tremonti in the store and both me, my friend who was there with me and the store owner thought the SE played and sounded so good that the price difference was not worth buying the 3000 euro version.
I did change the plastics to metal though and installed nickel lockingtuners.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 15, 2022)

By the family shot of the Les Pauls it looks like he's still got the space covered in the same mandala flags they had in that Royal Atlantic demo video.

Interesting move if this is true. The gold top has appeared in different videos and been on records over the years. His control layout on the Jackson is similar to what you can put on a Les Paul, too.

But I don't see him playing a Les Paul live. He's always favored some kind of Jackson from what I have seen besides the Framus stuff. Seems he's preferred lighter guitars on stage.

Maybe it's time for a decked out Les Paul Standard with bely cut and other modern appointments. But that would look like an ESP Eclipse, wouldn't it?


----------



## budda (Aug 15, 2022)

neurosis said:


> By the family shot of the Les Pauls it looks like he's still got the space covered in the same mandala flags they had in that Royal Atlantic demo video.
> 
> Interesting move if this is true. The gold top has appeared in different videos and been on records over the years. His control layout on the Jackson is similar to what you can put on a Les Paul, too.
> 
> ...


You mean the les paul modern?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 15, 2022)

neurosis said:


> Maybe it's time for a decked out Les Paul Standard with bely cut and other modern appointments. But that would look like an ESP Eclipse, wouldn't it?



They did that with the LPC Lite and Axcess.


----------



## neurosis (Aug 15, 2022)

budda said:


> You mean the les paul modern?


Touché


----------



## neurosis (Aug 15, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> They did that with the LPC Lite and Axcess.


Hmm... the Axcess I can take. But the Lite's feel off to me. Something about the smaller/flatter body and big headstock that I don't like... 
Let's see what they make him. Could turn out to be a win. It seems they are working hard to build recognition at the top to rub off on some lower cost Epiphone offerings.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 15, 2022)

The LP modern has a contoured heel, but I really like the Eclipse with the thinner body and belly cut. That helps it feel much more like a superstrat to me. They lack the oomph of a trve LP to me, I'll concede, but the Eclipse still sounds great and I'll sacrifice that little bit for a more enjoyable experience playing the thing.


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 15, 2022)

Honestly did ANYONE see this coming? After numerous reports of troubled artist relations, bankruptcies, lack of innovation and interesting products.... a mass exodus TO Gibson?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 15, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Honestly did ANYONE see this coming? After numerous reports of troubled artist relations, bankruptcies, lack of innovation and interesting products.... a mass exodus TO Gibson?



The Mesa Boogie merger probably sweetened the deal.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 15, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Didn't Joe Perry have a LP Sig in black/grey/trans/burst too? That's a killer color.
> 
> EDIT: Yup.


Is that a flat top junior style?

Edit: nope I think I see the belly and they wouldn't need that bracket on the pickguard.

This makes me want a figured topped junior.


----------



## ArtDecade (Aug 15, 2022)

*Mark:* Hey, I could use another MESA or two for the upcoming tours. Also, where are we with that prototype?
*Gibson:* About that. We are no where if any of that shit unless you play this Les Paul.
*Mark:* Yeah, but Jackso--- 
*Gibson*: [Opens suitcase full of cash]
*Mark:* --- we are good to go, fam!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 15, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Honestly did ANYONE see this coming? After numerous reports of troubled artist relations, bankruptcies, lack of innovation and interesting products.... a mass exodus TO Gibson?


I mean we talked about it earlier, but in regards to "lack of innovation", the Dominion was pretty much a melted Les Paul. 
Plus Gibson is really trying to push into the metal market. Old leadership didn't seem to give a shit, but the new people seem to be really trying, what with getting guys like Cantrell, Mustaine, doubling down on Kirk Hammett...
Also with bankruptcies, it only seemed to effect everything outside of the guitar business. Everything related to the guitar business seems to be fine.


----------



## djkhaled305 (Aug 15, 2022)

Joomis said:


> Something is definitely happening. If you click on the guitars under the artist roster page, it brings up a message saying info no longer available.


https://www.jacksonguitars.com/en-GB/mark-morton-bio.html are you sure? I found him on the roster page and it seems to work fine for me!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 15, 2022)

djkhaled305 said:


> https://www.jacksonguitars.com/en-GB/mark-morton-bio.html are you sure? I found him on the roster page and it seems to work fine for me!


On the US site his bio loads, but the pages for his sig models were pulled down.






Mark Morton Profile







www.jacksonguitars.com





Nor does it appear under the Artist models page.


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 15, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Gibson is really trying to push into the metal market. Old leadership didn't seem to give a shit, but the new people seem to be really trying, what with getting guys like Cantrell, Mustaine, doubling down on Kirk Hammett...



I think they're also trying to focus on specifically "Legacy" metal/rock guys for endorsements, like people who have been around in popular bands for 25+ years. Legacy artists for a legacy brand carries a gravitas to it, and also hits the right age demographic for people who have more disposable income now.


----------



## djkhaled305 (Aug 15, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On the US site his bio loads, but the pages for his sig models were pulled down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah fair! In the uk he still appears in the artists part and his guitars also still appear. If he is going to gibson, my version of the site might just be behind. Which wouldn’t shock me tbh, I can remember spotting tons of errors on Jackson’s site!

Edit: oh oops nope the entire Jackson dominion page is gone lol


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 15, 2022)

5:27 mark he starts conjecturing.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 15, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ngl I always dug that. The Vivian Campbell sig they did that looks very similar looks cool too
> 
> View attachment 112550
> 
> ...



Too bad ESP offered “transparent black” for nearly 20 years and always made it come out an ugly Smokey purple. Because yeah this looks awesome. And PRS does AMAZING trans grey/black too. 



mmr007 said:


> Honestly did ANYONE see this coming? After numerous reports of troubled artist relations, bankruptcies, lack of innovation and interesting products.... a mass exodus TO Gibson?



They are looking for artists that can move units. You can only sell a guy another $9k slash LP so many times. 

New artists means new fillers between $9k LP’s lol. 



Matt08642 said:


> I think they're also trying to focus on specifically "Legacy" metal/rock guys for endorsements, like people who have been around in popular bands for 25+ years. Legacy artists for a legacy brand carries a gravitas to it, and also hits the right age demographic for people who have more disposable income now.



Yeah this does seem to be the case. Most of these guys who’ve been around forever have played Gibson’s at various points officially or not.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 15, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> On the US site his bio loads, but the pages for his sig models were pulled down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welp. Time to hunt down those rare MIJ black beauty or riverbed Dominions.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Aug 16, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> Honestly did ANYONE see this coming? After numerous reports of troubled artist relations, bankruptcies, lack of innovation and interesting products.... a mass exodus TO Gibson?


Not that surprising to me. Bankruptcy doesn't mean much. 

And I also think the "lack of innovation" criticism is far too overplayed. When Gibson did introduce new things (robotuners, adjustable nuts etc), people just accuse them of betraying their roots and say they should just focus on making Les Pauls.

You can also look at their current lineup and there are plenty of Explorers, Vs etc. They've got Korina ones. They've got cool new finishes like the olive drab. There's signature models, vintage reissues, the Murphy lab aged stuff. This idea they don't do anything "different" is just bullshit. Releasing a 27 fret bolt on superstrat wouldn't fit their brand whatsoever.

I do reckon that a big pot of cash is most likely the deciding factor here in getting Mustaine, Morton etc. But still, it's not like Gibson doesn't make absolutely amazing guitars. They look good and sound incredible.

Heafy played a LP custom for years before any endorsements. James and Kirk played Gibson in the early days, and still use them today even with their massive ESP endorsements. Morton also used Gibson to record albums and he has his own private collection of LPs, despite the Jackson endorsement. In Flames used them for their classic albums. Robb Flynn used an Explorer for Burn My Eyes, before the Epiphone endorsement. So evidently, actual famous heavy metal players loved, and still love, to play Gibson guitars. All the "hur dur innovation lol" stuff is just Internet nonsense IMO.


----------



## mmr007 (Aug 16, 2022)

I think most didn't understand my post or perhaps I am failing to understand the replies. I am NOT criticizing Gibson. I am stating facts that Gibson was going through significant issues, was losing an artist a day to ESP because of poor artist relationships and people were openly wondering if Gibson could exist long term and now they seem to be the coolest kid on the block and you almost aren't somebody if you aren't going to Gibson or getting your own model. That's why I asked...did anyone really see this turnabout coming given that their competition is still just as fierce?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2022)

mmr007 said:


> I think most didn't understand my post or perhaps I am failing to understand the replies. I am NOT criticizing Gibson. I am stating facts that Gibson was going through significant issues, was losing an artist a day to ESP because of poor artist relationships and people were openly wondering if Gibson could exist long term and now they seem to be the coolest kid on the block and you almost aren't somebody if you aren't going to Gibson or getting your own model. That's why I asked...did anyone really see this turnabout coming given that their competition is still just as fierce?



I don't think anyone who is somewhat "in the know" about the guitar industry thought any of what has transpired with Gibson in the last couple decades is surprising. Good and bad.

Gibson's future was never legitimately in question. 

Companies have rotating artist rosters, somewhat by design. 

They have very, very little direct competition. 

Most of the doom and gloom was clickbait or incredibly shallow analysis.


----------



## narad (Aug 16, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think anyone who is somewhat "in the know" about the guitar industry thought any of what has transpired with Gibson in the last couple decades is surprising. Good and bad.
> 
> Gibson's future was never legitimately in question.
> 
> ...



But seeing the quality of ~$1800 Gibsons vs the competition, it seemed believable to me.

... but then I went out and bought a $4800 Gibson.


----------



## jahosy (Aug 17, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I thought I remember Mark saying something about an old Jackson model he based it off of. I can’t say I associate the Dominion with anything related to a Tele, that’s an odd one.


The headstock's from Jackson Sweetone, and body shape inspired by the Jazzmaster (think due to Kurt Cobain?) or Jackson Surfcaster.

Meanwhile, am thinking of swapping out the chrome hardwares with gold.. but the FRX does look intimidating lol


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 17, 2022)

narad said:


> But seeing the quality of ~$1800 Gibsons vs the competition, it seemed believable to me.
> 
> ... but then I went out and bought a $4800 Gibson.


I bought three "1800 Gibsons" in the last 10 years - actually, one was a 800€ Gibson LP Tribute, and since I'm listing, a 2016 ltd Flying V and a Golden Axe explorer - and they were all fine. I think the QA thing has been blown out of proportion by internet trolls. Incidentally, I bought all of them from the same source (Thomann) which leads me to think the culprit might be retailers unable to screen their inventory.


----------



## narad (Aug 17, 2022)

Andromalia said:


> I bought three "1800 Gibsons" in the last 10 years - actually, one was a 800€ Gibson LP Tribute, and since I'm listing, a 2016 ltd Flying V and a Golden Axe explorer - and they were all fine. I think the QA thing has been blown out of proportion by internet trolls. Incidentally, I bought all of them from the same source (Thomann) which leads me to think the culprit might be retailers unable to screen their inventory.



Man, the golden axe is exactly what I was talking about. I loved the spec, was on the prowl for one, couldn't find one that was without faults and that I liked (mutually exclusive, did find some of one category).


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 18, 2022)

Once I accepted that Gibsons were just going to have a few cosmetic flaws I really started to appreciate them a lot a more. They always play great and sound amazing in my experience, and that’s really all I need from an old school guitar like that.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Aug 19, 2022)

Flappydoodle said:


> The idea they don't do anything "different" is just bullshit. Releasing a 27 fret bolt on superstrat wouldn't fit their brand whatsoever.



I see a problem with this.


----------



## Manurack (Aug 23, 2022)

From Mark's Facebook post today... He's playing a Les Paul Custom with his signature DiMarzio Dominion pickups... Interesting!

https://facebook.com/story.php?stor...B87c9N2wSmyX36rZC1qzCk936l&id=100044197311103


----------



## RevDrucifer (Aug 23, 2022)

Manurack said:


> From Mark's Facebook post today... He's playing a Les Paul Custom with his signature DiMarzio Dominion pickups... Interesting!
> 
> https://facebook.com/story.php?stor...B87c9N2wSmyX36rZC1qzCk936l&id=100044197311103



I think he’s had that one for a little while now, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MFB (Aug 23, 2022)

Man, that Gibson new shape tease makes me think they're bringing the M series back which would be rad


----------



## Joomis (Aug 27, 2022)

He’s not listed on the artist roster anymore now too.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 27, 2022)

Honestly if he goes with Gibson good on him. The Gibson USAs are much more consistent than the USA Made Jacksons I have seen in recent years. I got a couple USA Gibsons around 1,100. An sg and an les Paul special. Good guitars especially for the price and are good work horses.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 27, 2022)

RevDrucifer said:


> I think he’s had that one for a little while now, but I could be wrong.


Yep, it's in that picture/tweet I posted a week or so ago. Only diff is that it has Dominions in it now.

...FWIW he DID post a different custom Les Paul the same day as that video. Subtle hints etc etc



EDIT: NVM


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 27, 2022)

What was the inlay? Something unique? (Please don’t be like a middle finger or something lol).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 27, 2022)

Mathemagician said:


> What was the inlay? Something unique? (Please don’t be like a middle finger or something lol).





Mathemagician said:


> What was the inlay? Something unique? (Please don’t be like a middle finger or something lol).


I'm dumb, it's still there. Twitter just fucked for a second. 
I meant the post that's still in my OP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2022)

For those saying he isn't switching because he isn't using Gibsons on tour...


Seems pretty official now. 
I'm guessing his contract with Jackson literally just expired, which is why he continued using them.


----------



## budda (Aug 30, 2022)

I do want to try a Modern some day.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2022)

budda said:


> I do want to try a Modern some day.


I MIGHT try the Epi version one day. I just got in that Worn Goldtop a few days ago and uh... it was a lemon, so it had to go.  Then again, lower end Epi vs moderate-high end Epi.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 30, 2022)

Moderns or the previous HP models are awesome. The wider "soloist" neck is more playable for me. And they have MOP inlays!

The titanium nut is hard to file to fit thicker string gauges. 10-50 was the max.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 30, 2022)

I like some aspects of the Modern. Keeping the more traditional style neck joint, just making the body thinner at the heel (looks about the thickness of a typical ESP Eclipse in that area). 

Binding nibs are cool and all, but its much nicer to just have the frets run to the edge of the board. 

The compound radius is a great idea, but unless they radius the bridge saddles correctly, the action is going to be all screwed up. 

And that weight relief seems a bit too aggressive. 

So I'm just not sure how well executed it is. Guess I should try to find one.


----------



## dmlinger (Aug 30, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just got in that Worn Goldtop a few days ago and uh... it was a lemon, so it had to go.


Was it that reliced one from the 90s?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2022)

dmlinger said:


> Was it that reliced one from the 90s?


No a brand-new Epi Worn Goldtop.


----------



## owlexifry (Aug 30, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No a brand-new Epi Worn Goldtop.


what was so lemony about it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2022)

owlexifry said:


> what was so lemony about it?


Bad fretwork, dead sound (even after a pickup swap), and had some REALLY glaring finish issues. I mean like sander-burning-through-the-stain issues.


----------



## Estilo (Aug 30, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I MIGHT try the Epi version one day. I just got in that Worn Goldtop a few days ago and uh... it was a lemon, so it had to go.  Then again, lower end Epi vs moderate-high end Epi.



I think low, mid or high end is not the key factor. Inconsistencies run across the whole line-up so it's always luck-of-the-draw with each one.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 31, 2022)

cardinal said:


> I like some aspects of the Modern. Keeping the more traditional style neck joint, just making the body thinner at the heel (looks about the thickness of a typical ESP Eclipse in that area).
> 
> Binding nibs are cool and all, but its much nicer to just have the frets run to the edge of the board.
> 
> ...



If you find one in Virginia let me know. I really want to try a Modern. I like the new Standards but the Moderns have some good specs.


----------



## owlexifry (Aug 31, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bad fretwork, dead sound (even after a pickup swap), and had some REALLY glaring finish issues. I mean like sander-burning-through-the-stain issues.


holy crap. fair call.
i’m guessing this was an online order. bummer.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 1, 2022)

I’m glad I picked up a Dominon before they stopped making them, just wish it was a Japanese one. It does feel very well put together for being Indo. 

I’ve got $5 that says Epiphone puts out a Mark Morton sig before the Adam Jones ever gets released. Any takers?


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 1, 2022)

It's official now.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2022)

Shit, now I'm kind of tempted to pick up a Dominion even if I'm not crazy about the headstock 

edit: eh, looking around online quickly, all the ones available are with the standard dot inlay inways when the Dominion needs the full works, so makes that an easy decision.


----------



## CanserDYI (Sep 1, 2022)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> I’ve got $5 that says Epiphone puts out a Mark Morton sig before the Adam Jones ever gets released. Any takers?


Dont you put that evil on me Ricky Bobby.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 1, 2022)

MFB said:


> Shit, now I'm kind of tempted to pick up a Dominion even if I'm not crazy about the headstock
> 
> edit: eh, looking around online quickly, all the ones available are with the standard dot inlay inways when the Dominion needs the full works, so makes that an easy decision.



Yeah you need the Made in Japan Dominions. Buuut...the Indo ones have neck binding and better split "Shark eye" inlays.


----------



## LCW (Sep 1, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> It's official now.
> 
> View attachment 113583


Hell yeah!! Seeing them 9/28!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 1, 2022)

LCW said:


> Hell yeah!! Seeing them 9/28!



His Badlander rig sounds 10/10!


----------



## manu80 (Sep 1, 2022)

another LP...great....
No special inlay or color ? Maybe too early …


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 1, 2022)

Damn, Gibson’s going hard with the metal guys lately!


----------



## budda (Sep 1, 2022)

manu80 said:


> another LP...great....
> No special inlay or color ? Maybe too early …


I dont think Morton is a firebird kind of guy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 1, 2022)

manu80 said:


> another LP...great....
> No special inlay or color ? Maybe too early …


It's a Standard with a custom finish. 99% sure Isn't meant to be a prototype of anything.
Plus if you look earlier in the thread, you can tell Mark's a fan of LPs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 1, 2022)

budda said:


> I dont think Morton is a firebird kind of guy.


To be fair; judging by the Dominion, I can see him rocking a heavily-modified Firebird or non-Reverse FB.


----------



## MFB (Sep 1, 2022)

The Firebird is overdue for someone cool repping it


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 1, 2022)

Epi ad...


----------



## Estilo (Sep 1, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Epi ad...
> View attachment 113594


 Is it me or did the Epi LPC just see and increase in attractiveness with this post?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 2, 2022)

I’d say def go for a Japanese one if you can snag one. I’ve never played one but I have a Walnut Indo model and it’s actually really nice. I got it as a second, but I couldn’t find any flaws. I’d much rather have a Japanese model, mainly because I like the colors from that run much better. Personally I’d take a Dominion over an LP any day. I think they’re more comfortable, they look cooler, and the neck is way better than a Gibby neck to me (pretty much all subjective.) 

If Mark gets a cool Custom or Goldtop sig I might get behind that, but I think that quilt top one is hideous. Ivory tuners, Zebra hums, and amber top hats? Yuk.


----------



## John (Sep 2, 2022)

ArtDecade said:


> Just as long as he stops playing that Jackson shaped like a booger.


----------



## JimF (Sep 2, 2022)

I swear everytime I see a Dominion, someone has gone away and redesigned it to make it look worse than the previous time. And also made it bigger. Its like a guitar off a greetings card that needs to be _just_ different enough to a LP to not get sued. And also drawn by someone who doesn't know what guitars look like.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 2, 2022)

MASS DEFECT said:


> Epi ad...
> View attachment 113594


He's bringing that guitar on tour and including it in a VIP tour package.


----------



## Brayhubb368 (Sep 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> To be fair; judging by the Dominion, I can see him rocking a heavily-modified Firebird or non-Reverse FB.


Idk if it fits his style but an RD would be cool.


----------



## JimF (Sep 2, 2022)

I can't decide if I think that's fantastic or awful.


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 2, 2022)

yep that sure is a les paul


----------



## cardinal (Sep 2, 2022)

So is that thing the Heafy LP with different pickups?


----------



## Manurack (Sep 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's bringing that guitar on tour and including it in a VIP tour package.




Willie Adler is also doing the same money grab promotional package thing, I'm definitely assuming it'll be an LTD model since Mark is doing an Epi...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's bringing that guitar on tour and including it in a VIP tour package.




Fine print: *Not installed with DiMarzio Dominions*

lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 2, 2022)

cardinal said:


> So is that thing the Heafy LP with different pickups?


Seems like its just a stock custom.


----------



## beerandbeards (Sep 2, 2022)

Good for Mark if he’s happy with the deal. I like the finish and I’d like to try it out.


----------



## RevelGTR (Sep 2, 2022)

An LP is so much cooler than the Dominion, happy for him.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Sep 2, 2022)

I want Mark to embrace the metalness in him and start playing silverburst Explorer Customs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 3, 2022)

Looks like he's sticking with Standards and Moderns


----------



## budda (Sep 3, 2022)

Standards rip and Moderns will be for the second half of the set I bet .


----------

